# Shame on Meyer's Hatchery



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

_Shame_ on Meyer's Hatchery!

I thought I was safe from getting their new catalog for a few months, the one I spend hours pondering which kind of chick's I want - even though I know I can't get anymore. Safe? I get 2 emails today from Meyer's that shows all their breeds and you can reserve Now!  I was just going to delete them without looking. But like any chicken owner, I had to take a peek first. And Meyer knows us so well. They know how to get us dreaming of little chickens in the spring.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> _Shame_ on Meyer's Hatchery!
> 
> I thought I was safe from getting their new catalog for a few months, the one I spend hours pondering which kind of chick's I want - even though I know I can't get anymore. Safe? I get 2 emails today from Meyer's that shows all their breeds and you can reserve Now!  I was just going to delete them without looking. But like any chicken owner, I had to take a peek first. And Meyer knows us so well. They know how to get us dreaming of little chickens in the spring.


LOL, I got an email from them yesterday. On the first page they were advertising their 3 best sellers: Red Sex Links, Barred Rocks and Rhode Island Reds. They sure know how to tempt me! Grrrrr.


----------

